# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia >  Ayuda a la moderación

## Némesis

Queridos foreros:

A menudo, los que echamos una mano a Mariano por aquí no podemos conectarnos, por razones profesionales o personales, con toda la asiduidad que querríamos, o simplemente, a veces hay detalles que se nos pasan por alto. Ello implica que a veces quedan pequeñas lagunas que (entiendo) a más de uno le pueden parecer molestas (como así ha sido, de hecho).

Nuestra intención con este hilo es tratar de evitar que se producan casos como los que ha habido las dos últimas semanas, en que algunos usuarios han spammeado hilos o trataban de conseguir un elevado número de mensajes demasiado rápido. También hemos encontrado muchas preguntas de usuarios pidiendo consejo de libros, preguntas que seguro que no se habrían producido si hubieran leído los posts fijos de cada sección o la biblioteca mágica.

Los moderadores no somos los malos ni los dueños del cotarro, como se ha insinuado alguna vez por ahí. Simplemente, tratamos de tener un foro de calidad, con información relevante, provechosa y ordenada, y a la vez, debates bonitos y agradables. Creemos que es la mejor manera de que todos nos sintamos a gusto por aquí, y pensamos con toda sinceridad que va en beneficio de todos.

A tal efecto, os proporcionamos dos o tres consejos que todos deberíamos tener en cuenta.

*1- Escribir mensajes relevantes.* Sé perfectamente que esto es un término muy relativo, pero podríamos hacer un esfuerzo para que las charlas de magia se enriquecieran, y no gastaramos páginas y páginas de hilos con una línea tipo "yo lo he visto y me ha gustado". ¡Ojo! Eso no significa que no se puedan escribir mensajes breves. A veces, una sola línea contiene mucha sabiduría, mientras que existen miles de ejemplos con páginas y páginas de paja (no hay más que hojear cualquier periódico, y lo digo yo que trabajo en uno).

*2- Dirigir a los nuevos al lugar correcto.* A veces, por las prisas o por la muy comprensible desorientación, los novatos escriben donde no toca. Con ello, podemos tratar de remitirles al lugar donde realmente deben dirigirse, y si es posible postear el link (por ejemplo si piden consejos o bilbiografía), pues ¡genial!

*3- Evitar que haya "sprinters".* Con este término, nos referimos a aquellos usuarios que pretenden aumentar rápidamente su número de mensajes, aunque estos sean insustanciales. Un baneo directo para aquellos que lo hagan debería bastar.

*4- Respetar las decisiones de los moderadores.* Somos seres humanos y nos podemos equivocar. Que tomemos una decisión, no quiere decir ni mucho menos que sea la correcta. En tal caso, pedimos la cooperación de todos para tratar de perdonar los errores de los demás, que puedo garantizar que nunca son malintencionados. En todo caso, aceptamos cualquier sugerencia, pero que sea dirigida directamente a nosotros (nunca "insinuada" para provocar polémicas).

*5- Aceptar los consejos de los demás.* Hay un viejo dicho según el cual cuando alguien nos da un consejo nos está haciendo un regalo. Debemos aceptar ese regalo, más aún cuando el que nos habla es una persona que lleva años formándose en magia y conoce la materia muy a fondo. No debemos enojarnos o sentirnos ofendidos, nadie nace enseñado.

*6- Tratar de enriquecer el foro* Tendríamos que hacer un esfuerzo entre todos para buscar temas nuevos de los que discutir, y evitar repetir tópicos. Ejemplos de temas trilladísimos:
· ¿Criss Angel o David Blaine?
· ¿Alguien sabe el nombre de este truco?
· ¿Por qué leer el Canuto?
· ¿Alguien me puede decir el título de este DVD?
· ¿Qué marca preferís, Kakacycle o Forcodournier?
· ¿Dónde puedo ver vídeos de Tamariz?
Todo esto son cosas que no digo que no se puedan preguntar, pero que ya se han hablado, y con el buscador pueden solucionarse de sobra.

*7- Procurad leer los posts fijos.* Hay un montón de información útil y bien clasificada que a muchos de los que andan por aquí les costó mucho currarse. Debemos aprovecharla, ya que hay muchísimas cosas que nos pueden servir a todos de un modo espectacular.

 :!: *NOTA IMPORTANTE* :!: 
Todo esto lo escribimos en el bien entendido de que cuando uno accede a un sitio acepta volunatriamente las normas y usos que en él hubiere. No pasa nada si alguien se equivoca, ¡faltaría más! Pero es normal pedir un poco más de respeto a esas normas, que os aseguro no se han puesto por capricho. A calquiera que, de buena voluntad, nos eche una mano en el cumplimiento de ellas, se lo agradeceremos mucho. Todos, ya que el foro entero sale ganando.

Nada más. A escribir, leer y disfrutar.
Abrazo.

----------

